# What the fuck are you doing for Halloween 2011?



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

So what the fuck are you guys doing this year to celebrate? I'm probably gonna be sitting in front of the computer talking to you guys xD

And yeah, we know Kat and Puckett, you're getting married.

*HAPPY HALLLOWEEN Love Grimm*


----------



## Saidy (Oct 16, 2011)

My birthday is right around halloween so i decided i want to celebrate it with the rest of the partying crusty kids in nola.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Saidy said:


> My birthday is right around halloween so i decided i want to celebrate it with the rest of the partying crusty kids in nola.


Oh hell yeah. I've always wanted to be in Nola on Halloween


----------



## Earth (Oct 16, 2011)

For the first time ever, nothing................

Years back, the studio would be open to the public, with candy for the kids and beer for adults.
Would play all my original 7" Misfits and Damned records, along with The Gun Club, 45 Grave, etc.....
My little part of this world would be rocking hard.

But that was when I used to be a fun person.
Times were better...

Today. no more.........................


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Earth said:


> For the first time ever, nothing................
> 
> Years back, the studio would be open to the public, with candy for the kids and beer for adults.
> Would play all my original 7" Misfits and Damned records, along with The Gun Club, 45 Grave, etc.....
> ...


What changed?


----------



## kurbster (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm gonna be an indian (feathers)

I got the whole costume out of a prize grabber. It was busted, so I could keep using the same quarter until I got the whole costume. For some reason, it only had indian-type dollar-store bullshit in it. Indian giver, right?


----------



## Puckett (Oct 16, 2011)

im going to be parting at the slabs and im going as tank girl.

and yes im getting hitched and its going to be sweet so suck it lol


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 16, 2011)

Puckett said:


> im going to be parting at the slabs and im going as tank girl.


is katbastard dressin up like a kangaroo?


----------



## Puckett (Oct 17, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> is katbastard dressin up like a kangaroo?


no i tired to get him to but hes going to be happy noodle boy, hes making his costume out of el wire so he'll be an angry glowing stick figure walking around in the desert


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 17, 2011)

if anyone is around southern ohio/west va/western md....Skatopia is having their 17th "Backwoods Blowout" party Oct. 28-29th
not much info on bands and stuff that i can find but...it's fuckin skatopia!..sure to be epic..... www.skatopia.org


----------



## DirtyBroke (Oct 17, 2011)

im dressing up as a dick and getting drunk!


----------



## Auto (Oct 17, 2011)

Not too much, just making my last preparations before I head off to the slabs the day after Halloween.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 17, 2011)

the streets of waikiki are craazy halloween night. everyone's in a costume and the streets are packed all night long. i'm too lazy to dress up this year. i'll probably get drunk and look for money, dropped wallets, etc. outside of the bars when they close lol


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> if anyone is around southern ohio/west va/western md....Skatopia is having their 17th "Backwoods Blowout" party Oct. 28-29th
> not much info on bands and stuff that i can find but...it's fuckin skatopia!..sure to be epic..... www.skatopia.org


Skatopia is still around? Holy fuck!


----------



## river dog (Oct 17, 2011)

Cronophage house show on oct 29th in ATX. halloween proper? honky-tonk rowdy beer drinkin night!


----------



## Dead horse (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm fucking getting drunk


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Dead horse said:


> I'm fucking getting drunk


Well DUH, where?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 18, 2011)

Ill be drunk, dressed as a whorish as possible, bumming around Boystown in Chicago. Gonna get me some tail for sure.


----------



## blacklines (Oct 19, 2011)

i'll be staying the fuck away from ooglefest '11 in new orleans.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Oct 19, 2011)

new orleans for my first halloween


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 19, 2011)

blacklines said:


> i'll be staying the fuck away from ooglefest '11 in new orleans.


I can respect that. Nola will have a fuck ton of kids spanging and shit. If I ever go there, I'm gonna rubber tramp and/or have a stack of cash.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Oct 20, 2011)

if i can get it together in time i'll be going as Ganesh and I'm pretty sure I'll be in new orleans, but who knows where I'm going to end up. Might stay in DC or end up somewhere random.


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 20, 2011)

If anyone from Philly is headed to Slab City, I'd love to be there. Except I can't leave until the 29th because I'm doing performances until then. Otherwise, I'll probly wind up getting drunk at Vamps & Tramps and hitting up a naked hot tub party.


----------



## Carey 5000 (Oct 20, 2011)

drunk at helloween as margot tenenbaum or felicia hardy


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 23, 2011)

fantasy fest! in key west week long festival 70,000 ppl on a tiny island. naked bodies drugs lots of drugs and body paint. should b lots of fun. just a few hops to go and im there!


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Oct 24, 2011)

hanging around santa cruz probly


----------



## TBone (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to NOLa dooodsss. : ) Nothing other than packing up all my shit in a car and moving it to St. Helens Oregon area. I really would like to be in New Orleans this year though.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

reallifeisnocool said:


> hanging around santa cruz probly


HAHAHAH You funny


----------



## keg (Oct 26, 2011)

burnside.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 26, 2011)

keg said:


> burnside.


<---- jealous!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 28, 2011)

Carey 5000 said:


> drunk at helloween as margot tenenbaum or felicia hardy


Margot tenenbaum.... Awesome  one of my all time favs


----------

